# Con gái lấy chồng ở tuổi nào?



## thanhvn5

Mình vừa ra trường bố mẹ đã giục lấy chồng và ổn định, mặc dù mình cũng đã giải thích cho bố mẹ hiểu rằng mình chưa muốn nhưng bố mẹ mình không chịu. Mình năm nay 22 tuổi thực sự chưa muốn lấy chồng, nhưng bố mẹ bảo con gái lấy chồng tuổi này đẹp nhất. 

Theo các bạn Con gái nên lấy chồng ở tuổi nào?


----------



## thanhvn5

Mọi người cho em xin ý kiến ạ!


----------



## Admin

Tuổi nào bạn cảm thấy cần thì nên lấy, mấy ông bà già xưa hay xem tuổi, và quan niệm ngày xưa nó cũng ko còn phù hợp với thời nay nữa.


----------



## thanhvn5

đau đầu quá ạ! vì bố mẹ không chịu nghe giải thích, trong khi lại bắt từ giờ đến Tết  phải đưa người yêu về ra mắt gia đình.


----------



## meocon_18

22 tuổi so với nhiều người là già nhưng so với nhiều bạn thì nó còn khá trẻ mình năm nay 25 tuổi mà mình cũng chưa vội vấn đề đó ý.


----------



## Admin

thanhvn5 đã viết:


> đau đầu quá ạ! vì bố mẹ không chịu nghe giải thích, trong khi lại bắt từ giờ đến Tết phải đưa người yêu về ra mắt gia đình.


Ở đâu, để mình đóng vai người yêu dùm bạn


----------



## tienminh

Dung roi.anh gi kia lam ny hờ vai hom la ok a.


----------



## thanhvn5

admin có dám đóng giả không vậy để em đỡ pải đi tìm người đóng thế. )


----------



## Admin

thanhvn5 đã viết:


> admin có dám đóng giả không vậy để em đỡ pải đi tìm người đóng thế. )


Dám chứ, quan trọng là ở đâu, Vũng  Tàu thì ok nhé


----------



## thanhvn5

Admin ở Vũng Tàu ạ,   quê em ở Hải Dương  nếu Ad dám thì về nhé ad !


----------



## Admin

thanhvn5 đã viết:


> Admin ở Vũng Tàu ạ, quê em ở Hải Dương nếu Ad dám thì về nhé ad !


Hải Dương à?


----------



## thanhvn5

vâng! Ad  ở trong đó có dám ra Bắc không vậy  ad !


----------



## trinhdungsd

thanhvn5 đã viết:


> vâng! Ad ở trong đó có dám ra Bắc không vậy ad !


Anh ở Bắc Giang, nếu e cần a đóng thế cho nhé. Em ở đâu Hải Dương vậy?


----------



## thanhvn5

Chí linh ạ, anh chỗ nào Bắc giang.


----------



## trinhdungsd

thanhvn5 đã viết:


> Chí linh ạ, anh chỗ nào Bắc giang.


Anh ở thị trấn Chũ, Lục Ngạn, BG em ạ.


----------



## lumia88

chị em nào muốn học cao thì cũng khoảng 25 lấy là đẹp, có gì học tiếp sau......


----------



## printkutonhuphich

Câu hỏi của con gái mới lớn có khác, nhiều cái bỡ ngỡ. Sao bạn ko hỏi luôn khi nào thì có con đi. hic. Khi nào đủ điều kiện thì lấy chong, khi nào có đứa qua rước thì lấy chồng.


----------



## trinhdungsd

em ơi, tình hình thế nào? Có y a ko?[DOUBLEPOST=1391824497][/DOUBLEPOST]sdt của a là 0915872966, 0968120361. Sẽ rất tuyệt nếu đc làm ny của a đấy em


----------



## trinhdungsd

thanhvn5 đã viết:


> Chí linh ạ, anh chỗ nào Bắc giang.


bé ơi, trả lời a đi cưng!


----------



## vinhtran.hdit

khoảng 26 thì tốt rồi


----------



## banh beochieu

sát quá đâm ra lại nguy hiểm ) tới hạn 30 mà không ai rước thì sợ tồn hàng luôn.
26 - 27 chắc là ổn với chị em


----------



## Danangfc

em rước cho:v


----------



## phithienvu22

ad im luôn rồi


----------



## bhfpic

đang ở tuổi 26, lấy chồng gấp gấp thôi


----------



## minhngoc

Tuổi nào lấy ck còn tùy thuộc vào suy nghĩ mỗi người


----------



## duytho

theo thời buổi hiện tại thì nên nữ nên từ 25-27t là ổn rồi..


----------



## vuongchi

Mình thấy con gái thì tầm 25 tuổi lấy ck là hợp lý, chứ 22 tuổi vẫn trẻ con lém


----------



## thuytien.nh

tùy duyên em ạ. như chị gái 27 sắp héo mà vẫn còn lông bông đây


----------



## ngocngannga

quan trọng là bạn có muốn hay không, chứ tuổi nào thì lấy chồng cũng được


----------



## Ngocsong

sau 24 tuổi tới dưới 28 tuổi :3


----------



## Long Cát

sau 24 tuổi tới trước 30


----------



## Lam Van Khuong

Lấy đi nếu bạn chọn đc ngk tốt gì ba mẹ bạn muốn có một ngk cháu để ẵm đó


----------



## Người vô hình

24 đến 27 nhé em


----------



## 0912201612

thanhvn5 đã viết:


> Admin ở Vũng Tàu ạ,   quê em ở Hải Dương  nếu Ad dám thì về nhé ad !


----------



## Boy_Mien_Tay_89

thanhvn5 đã viết:


> Mình vừa ra trường bố mẹ đã giục lấy chồng và ổn định, mặc dù mình cũng đã giải thích cho bố mẹ hiểu rằng mình chưa muốn nhưng bố mẹ mình không chịu. Mình năm nay 22 tuổi thực sự chưa muốn lấy chồng, nhưng bố mẹ bảo con gái lấy chồng tuổi này đẹp nhất.
> 
> Theo các bạn Con gái nên lấy chồng ở tuổi nào?


Tùy em thôi. Nếu lấy chồng thời điểm này cũng tốt! Nhưng anh nghĩ ở tuổi 25 hoặc 26 lấy chồng la ok nhất! Lúc đó có thể vừa làm vợ vừa làm mẹ một cách hoàn hảo! Anh chưa có gđ nhưng anh nghĩ thế là đúng! Chúc em có một lựa chọn sáng suốt!


----------



## kim san

Về HD đi Ad- mỗi năm Ad sẽ tiết kiệm được >200 tr.....


----------



## Trai Bao hcm1

thanhvn5 đã viết:


> Mình vừa ra trường bố mẹ đã giục lấy chồng và ổn định, mặc dù mình cũng đã giải thích cho bố mẹ hiểu rằng mình chưa muốn nhưng bố mẹ mình không chịu. Mình năm nay 22 tuổi thực sự chưa muốn lấy chồng, nhưng bố mẹ bảo con gái lấy chồng tuổi này đẹp nhất.
> 
> Theo các bạn Con gái nên lấy chồng ở tuổi nào?


Bạn ở đâu? Bạn có người yêu chưa? Tuổi bạn lấy chồng được rùi đó.
Mình cũng muốn làm quen bạn gái và lập gia đình có gì bạn liên hệ mình nhé

01 sáu sáu 7584894


----------



## congchualolem2014

Không quan trọng là tuổi nào đâu bạn..khi bạn thấy sẵn sàng thì hãy nghĩ việc lấy chồng..bạn phải ổn định công việc sự nghiệp cuộc sống tình cảm trước..mình cũng 24 rồi nhưng gia đình không bao giờ ép mình gì hết..để tự nhiên thôi..bạn phải tự lo cuộc sống trước bạn nhé...


----------



## Anh dare

có 2 lý do bố mẹ bạn kiêu lấy chồng sớm: lý do thứ 1 chắc là bố mẹ bạn muốn tống bạn ra khỏi nhà mau,khỏi tốn cơm(cái này tự hiểu)
lý do 2: cái tuổi này đẹp lấy chồng xung mãn về vấn đề quan hệ,bạn dc hưởng thụ sự sung sướng đó,cuộc đời có nhiu đâu đúng không,quan hệ tinh dục sung sướng,bố mẹ bạn muốn bạn dc hạnh phúc,sung sướng.
-niếu bạn lấy chông giờ cũng dc!  nhưng mà chọn 1 anh hơn bạn 4-5 tuổi kinh tế ổn định.chim to body chung tình,lấy phải thằng đào hoa cung chết nó chơi nhìu con mang sida chũng mệt! ban nên tìm hiểu 1 năm rồi quuet đinh yêu! ừm mình khuyên bạn nên 24-25 tuôi lấy chồng hợp lý nhất,vì khi đó kinh tế ổn đinh,ừm cách suy nghỉ chỉnh trạc hơn,cuộc sông gia đình cả đời lận bạn,không nên bất cẩn,lúc 24-25 tuổi bạn lấy anh 27-29 tuổi llam chồng là hợp lý,kiếm mấy anh kinh tế ổn,lương cao.hoặc anh nào làm co tiền la dc,manh khoe,chug tình(cái này thử thách.xem tinh nó như thế nào,gặp vũ phu la die),lấy trúng thằng nghèo về lấy gì cho con uống sửa(hiểu không)! bạn lưu ý nha! không để dc mất trinh,khi đêm tân hôn choog bạn biết bạn mất trinh là nó nhìn bạn 1 con mắt khác.(việt nam là vậy mặc dù lúc trc nó cũng là thằng phá trinh...ai đó chẳng hạn)


----------



## lovestar716

ở vậy đi bạn, lấy chồng sướng thì ít mà khổ trăm đường.


----------



## tranbichhd

bạn ở đâu HD thế, tớ bảo anh tớ qua =)))


----------



## Phan Hải Yến

Tuổi nào ko quan trọng, quan trọ là e thấy mình sẵn sàng và có người e muốn gắn bó cả đời


----------



## koaicavt

mình nghĩ ko nên lấy sớm,có thể  yêu đương tìm hiểu dần cũng đươc,con gái cũng cần có sự nghiệp mà,cũng cần có tự do .khi lấy chồng con vào thì ko có thời gian để đi chơi đươc đâu


----------



## xenangtay

25 & 27 tuổi là đẹp nhất


----------



## bexxar

Phụ nữ ít nhất sau khi ra trường đi làm 1 2 năm rồi hãy cưới. Tầm 24 25 trở lên đến 30 là đẹp nhất, không nên cưới muộn quá


----------



## 123gaupro

25 đến 30 là ổn


----------



## 123gaupro

bexxar đã viết:


> Phụ nữ ít nhất sau khi ra trường đi làm 1 2 năm rồi hãy cưới. Tầm 24 25 trở lên đến 30 là đẹp nhất, không nên cưới muộn quá


mình cũng nghĩ thế


----------



## Ga trong(kethaphuong)

Con gái thường thì sợ ế. Con gái nhiều vùng thậm chí mới 16-17t đã lấy chồng rồi.nhưng thời buổi hiện đại như bây giờ thì chỉ nên lấy chồng khi nghề nghiệp đã ổn định.theo mình khoảng 25-26t là vừa


----------



## thichtien26

Tùy thuộc, nếu bạn muốn con mình có đầy đủ các yếu tố tốt nhất để trưởng thành thì lấy tầm 20-25 tuổi. còn nếu bạn yêu bản thân mình thì ngoài 30 tuổi mới lấy chồng. Bởi lúc đấy bạn cũng chơi chán rồi, chuyên tâm làm mẹ (với điều kiện lúc đấy có sẵn người để lấy - và chống chỉ định với gái thiếu duyên)   ))


----------



## Hector

nhiều khi tuổi tác không phải vấn đề. mà vấn đề ở đây là bạn đã thấy sẵn sàng chưa? bạn đã muốn có gia đình riêng chưa? và nhất là công việc của bạn hiện tại đang như thế nào và bạn muốn công việc trước hay lấy chồng trươc, từ đó bạn có thể quyết định 1 cách dễ dàng hơn. còn con gái thì theo mình nghĩ là từ 24-25 là đẹp nhất.


----------



## tomandjerry4

Đẹp nhất là từ 25 - 27 bạn ạ!


----------



## longphamdoan89

Mới 22 tuổi mà em, lấy chồng sớm làm gì để lời ru thêm buồn


----------



## Kim Thoa

tầm 27 tuổi lấy ck là đẹp


----------



## Mơ nguyễn

Mình thấy 22 tuổi thì vẫn sớm quá. Mình lấy chồng lúc 24 tuổi. Thực ra 24 mình thấy vẫn sớm nhưng cũng do gia đình 2 bên hối thúc nhiều, cũng xác định cưới rồi 2 vợ chồng cùng làm ăn nên thôi cứ cưới nhưng chưa có baby vội. Mình nghĩ con gái giờ tự chủ tầm từ 24-26 cưới là đẹp bạn ạ.


----------



## theluc89

cứ 20 -22 là ngon nhất, để lâu sinh lắm chuyện lắm


----------

